# Orange Lake East Village Questions



## suzanne (Apr 15, 2010)

I just accepted an exchange for a two bedroom for 8/6 at the East Village Section at Orange Lake. We will be checking in on Sunday, Dec. 19 checking out on Sunday, Dec. 26, 2010. Is there a particular unit/building that we should call ahead and request prior to our arrival? We prefer a quiet unit with some type of lake or water view. Do the units have screened in patios or balconies?

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 16, 2010)

Screened in patios.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2010)

Go to the website

http://orangelake.com/home.html

There is a virtual tour on the page.  Call OL and put a request in for the type of unit you would like.  They are pretty co operative. We own a week at OL and enjoy the resort very much.  Have fun!  TerryC


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 18, 2010)

suzanne said:


> I just accepted an exchange for a two bedroom for 8/6 at the East Village Section at Orange Lake. We will be checking in on Sunday, Dec. 19 checking out on Sunday, Dec. 26, 2010. Is there a particular unit/building that we should call ahead and request prior to our arrival? We prefer a quiet unit with some type of lake or water view. Do the units have screened in patios or balconies?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne,

The view in the East Village is of the golf course   All the multi-story building surround the golf course in one fashion or another.  There are two pools in the East Village.   If you have any children you may wish to be close to one of those.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I tried the website and it shows the West Village and the North but not the East. I looked at the 2 bedroom layout. Are all the 2 bedrooms laid out the same way? There will just be adults no kids on our trip. 

Suzanne


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 21, 2010)

suzanne said:


> Thank you all for your input. I tried the website and it shows the West Village and the North but not the East. I looked at the 2 bedroom layout. Are all the 2 bedrooms laid out the same way? There will just be adults no kids on our trip.
> 
> Suzanne



The units in the North Village and the East Village are identical (also the Tennis Village in the West Village).  There are a different layouts for the units in the West Village and still another layout for River Island.


----------



## DianeV (May 24, 2010)

Just wondering about the charges at this resort. I know you have to pay around $10 a day for a tube for the lazy river but I heard something about a slide you have to pay to use too?

Also is there a charge for internet in the units?

And would all the units have a Disney view then as I have seen many say something about seeing the fireworks

thanks!
Diane


----------



## timetraveler (May 25, 2010)

DianeV said:


> Just wondering about the charges at this resort. I know you have to pay around $10 a day for a tube for the lazy river but I heard something about a slide you have to pay to use too?
> 
> Also is there a charge for internet in the units?
> 
> ...



We have a huge slide at River Island.  And yes there is a charge for it.  We have 2 internet cafe's on site.  Good wifi spots as well.

No...not all units have a view of disney fireworks.


----------



## DianeV (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. So there isnt internet in the units?


----------



## gsjr77 (May 31, 2010)

*in my balcony...*

... @ river island using WiFi right now


----------



## DianeV (May 31, 2010)

Cool. good to know!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2010)

I think only River Island has wifi in the units.  If you are staying in another area, don't count on it.  It's such an easy addition to a resort, and very inexpensive.  I don't understand why Orange Lake doesn't have it available in all units.  It's really pretty elementary nowadays.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (May 31, 2010)

The East village also has Wifi in the units and it works great!


----------



## jbuzzy11 (May 31, 2010)

timetraveler said:


> We have a huge slide at River Island.  And yes there is a charge for it.  We have 2 internet cafe's on site.  Good wifi spots as well.
> 
> No...not all units have a view of disney fireworks.



  The huge blowup slide next to RI has a charge but not the slides in the pool.


----------



## matbec (May 31, 2010)

DianeV said:


> Thanks for the info. So there isnt internet in the units?



We've stayed in the North Village (2010) and the West Village (2009) and had wifi in our units.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 14, 2010)

matbec said:


> We've stayed in the North Village (2010) and the West Village (2009) and had wifi in our units.



Is there a charge for wi-fi in these units?  If so, how much?


----------



## ajsmithtx (Aug 15, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> Is there a charge for wi-fi in these units?  If so, how much?



The Wi Fi is free of charge.


----------



## CassieD (Aug 16, 2010)

*free wifi*

I am in the East Village right now also on the wifi.   I'm glad they finally made this upgrade.  Last time I was here, I had to take my laptop by the West Village pool to get wifi.
The hippo slide next to RI is $3 each time you ride it.  They also have a weekly pass which covers mini golf, tubes, and hippo for $50 per person.  They give you a deal if you go to the TS sales pitch.  They told me I could get that pass for $20 pp.
I'm in building 87600 and the view of the fireworks is awesome.  They are directly in front of my screened in patio.  I'm on the 5th floor.
Cassie


----------



## suzanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Cassie, thanks for yor post from East Village. What unit are you in? I'll be there for Christmas and would love to be able to see the fireworks from the balcony. I will try to call ahead and request the building/unit your in.

Suzanne


----------



## CassieD (Aug 17, 2010)

suzanne said:


> Cassie, thanks for yor post from East Village. What unit are you in? I'll be there for Christmas and would love to be able to see the fireworks from the balcony. I will try to call ahead and request the building/unit your in.
> 
> Suzanne



You're welcome Suzanne.  I am in building 87600 on the 5th floor.  I would say that any unit on the 5th or 6th floor would give you a superb view of the fireworks in Magic Kingdom.  The pool and gym are right next to this building, so it's very easy to get there in about a minute.  It's awesome!  We are loving every minute of it all!  Hopefully they will be able to accomodate you.


----------

